# C/C++ Tutorial 4 dummis in Deutsch



## mr_leasure (27. Juli 2003)

Hi Programmers und programmerins ..

Ich bin eigentlich ein VBler und hab die schn. gestrichen voll . Alles voll schlecht !! Ich will unbedingt auf C/C++ umsteigen . Habe aber leider nicht so ganz den Plan , den ich gerne hätte . Also : wer kann mir ein Tut besorgen . Wo man C/C++ lernt 4 Dummis/Newbees also für mich ... Es muß in Deutsch sein , weil das ist schon schwer genug !!! Wäre unendlich dankbar für einen oder zwei links .....


Vielen Dank 

im vorraus 
MRL(Justiver)


----------



## Tobias K. (27. Juli 2003)

moin


Du könntest auf deinen Zurückbutton klicken und auf den Thread " Sammlung Von Tutorials, Editoren, Compiler" gehen. Da wirst du sicher was finden!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## mr_leasure (29. Juli 2003)

*Tutorials und Compiler*

Hab' mir schon alles mögliche besorgt , aber irgendwie fehlt mir noch etwas .Ich bräuchte eigentlich sowas wie ein Befehl-Referenzkatalog .

Beispiel :

Funtion/Befehl    -    Beispiel(CODE)    -    Erklährung


Am besten für jeden kleinsten Befehl .
Die tutorials sind alle bisschen langweilig aufgebaut .

den rest kriege ich hoffentlich selbst hin .

sowie der APIviewer von ms oder kpt-team


----------



## Kachelator (29. Juli 2003)

C/C++ lernen ohne ein Buch stelle ich mir ziemlich schwierig vor.

Versuch mal "c++ referenz deutsch" als Suchbegriff bei Google. Jede Menge Docs - ich weiss allerdings nicht, was davon gut ist und was nicht. 

Ich selbst bevorzuge 1. Bücher und 2. MSDN (Online-Hilfe von VC++) für APIs. Die MSDN gibt's glaub ich auch im Netz, nur weiss ich die URL nicht mehr.


----------



## blunznwurscht (29. Juli 2003)

MSDN Online:


http://msdn.microsoft.com/


Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Kachelator (29. Juli 2003)

Danke!


----------



## Sinac (30. Juli 2003)

Ansonsten haben mir für den Anfang auch diese *** in 21 Tagen -
Bücher geholfen:

C++ in 21 Tagen
und
VC6 in 21 Tagen 

Greetz...


----------



## mr_leasure (30. Juli 2003)

*Tuts*

Yeah .... Tutorials bvis zum abwinken ...

Hab' jetzt lesestoff für die nächsten 3 Jahre ...

Sagt mal leute , ist es schlauer mit C++ anzufangen oder gleich auf .NET umzusteigen/anzufangen . Oder doch lieber c# . Ist .NET einfacher oder schwerer zu erlernen ? Kann man überhaupt ohne Vorkenntnisse mit C++/C#.NET anfangen oder ist das blödsinn ???

  Fragen über fragen ......

Danke Justy


----------



## Sinac (30. Juli 2003)

Also wenn du ehrgeizig bist kanste mit C++ anfagen, wird aber
nicht leicht!
Lernt C++ und nich den .Net kram!
C# kanst meinermeinug nach knicken!

Ich hab erst HTML *lol*, dann
JavaScript, dann VB und jetzt
C / C++ gemacht...

Greetz...


----------



## mr_leasure (3. August 2003)

Jau .... thankZ @ all


Ihr hab't mir sehr helfen können .
Ich werde noch sicher mit der einen oder anderen Frage mal vorbei schauen .
Jetzt muß ich erst mal C++ lernen .....*schnauf* ..

bis demnächst ..
Justy


----------



## Nudelauflauf (22. Oktober 2010)

Danke euch allen ihr habtmir auf alle fälle geholfen und jetzt geh ich dann mal für längere zeit c++ lernen *keuch*


----------



## Thomasio (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du mit VB nicht klar gekommen bist und in deiner Frage steht, du hättest gerne
"Funktion/Befehl - Beispiel(CODE) - Erklärung"
dann schliesse ich daraus, dass du (so wie ich) ursprünglich aus der Spaghetti-Code Ecke kommst, PHP oder sowas.
WENN ich damit richtig liege, dann wirst du C++ genauso "voll schlecht" finden wie VB, denn VC ist von anderer Syntax abgesehen das selbe Prinzip, sprich OOP.
WENN du mit OOP klar kommst, dann kommst du damit in jeder beliebigen Sprache klar, wenn nicht, dann ist der Wechsel zu einer anderen OOP-Sprache nicht die Lösung, dann hilft nur entweder bei VB bleiben und OOP lernen, oder zu C (ohne ++) wechseln und WinAPI lernen.


----------



## Crash Kid (23. Oktober 2010)

Also,

ich hab direkt mit C/C++ angefangen und hab damals beim googlen dieses Tutorial gefunden.
Ist meiner Meinung nach das beste zum einsteigen. Erklärt gut verständlich und ausführlich.
Hat jede Menge Beispielcode dabei und Übungsaufgaben.

http://www.highscore.de/

gruß


----------

